# Martin Shadowcat for filed?



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

I wouldn't even look into buying one of those....I would spend the money on a used hoyt or pse.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Drop IGluIt4U a PM. He has shot them since they came out with the newer models, and has been very happy with them. That being said, I shot Martin for most of last year, then switched to Hoyt, and haven't looked back since.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

I heard about some limb cup issues but that was supposedly fixed. Thanks for the info. I was wondering why they were going so cheap in the classified section.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

rlbreakfield said:


> I heard about some limb cup issues but that was supposedly fixed. Thanks for the info. I was wondering why they were going so cheap in the classified section.


Martins always go cheap regardless of what they are. They don't seem to hold their value like a Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, etc do.. I know IGluIt4U (John Neu) had some limb issues at one point, but Martin was very good about getting it straight for him.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Got with IGluIt4U and he gave me the down low on the Martin Shadowcat. Nuthin but good reviews from someone who has spent some time on the line with one.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

And you're going to trust something Sticky told you?  J/K



rlbreakfield said:


> Got with IGluIt4U and he gave me the down low on the Martin Shadowcat. Nuthin but good reviews from someone who has spent some time on the line with one.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

I had to believe him, he's the only one I talked to that's actually shot one:mg: LOL!


pragmatic_lee said:


> And you're going to trust something Sticky told you?  J/K


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I do know of 1 other guy that shot a shadowcat for field last year. He seemed to like it pretty well, I haven't seen him at all this year, so i honestly don't know if he is still shooting it or not...

Don't know if that makes you feel better or not:noidea:...

Spec on the bow look pretty good for a field bow at least...


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't know about field, but I did VERY well at Vegas shooting the Shadowcat!


----------



## buckhunt (Jan 18, 2007)

I am shooting a 2011 Shadowcat, and have shot my personal best scores this summer in field, animal and hunter rounds. Bow is accurate!!!! Be sure to follow specs. on cable and string lengths.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

the one i had last year was an awesome shooting bow. very easy to get setup and shoot well. if you want one get one.


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

Isn't the best bow for field he bow* YOU *feel the most comfortable shooting?


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

labtech8 said:


> Isn't the best bow for field he bow* YOU *feel the most comfortable shooting?


You are correct, the problem is I don't have access to any target bows to try out. So I just have to inform myslef and then take a shot at what I think might be best.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I'm in the UK and have just started using a Shadowcat for field and 3D. 

I shoot Bowhunter Ltd and have previously shot Bowtech Constitutions since 2005 and also a PSE Mojo for a little while. The 2011 cat with Nitro 2 cams is one of the smoothest drawing and easiest bows to live with that I have shot. It is consistent over the chrono with only a couple of fps variation over a dozen arrows, and of course it is accurate.

Keep an eye on the AT classifieds, there are some real bargains to be had. I bought both of mine from there and I am delighted with them.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks again for all teh input, but I settled on a used Mathews C4. Can't wait to get it set up.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

rlbreakfield said:


> Thanks again for all teh input, but I settled on a used Mathews C4. Can't wait to get it set up.


Better bow IMO have fun with jt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLC (Jul 25, 2012)

How is it like for target?


----------

